# Lucky dog



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Let the dog out last night and as soon as he hopped off deck an owl i assume swooped down and almost snatched him. As soon as it registered i hollered and the dog looked up just in time to hop under deck. The owl then flew back up in my tall pines. Needless to say he will be leashed for a while at night. Has anybody else seen this before? I have to believe it was an owl, i could make out white and gray with about 2 or 3 ft wingspan but didnt see head all that well


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Have watched multiple owls late evening /early night waiting for rabbits to leave cover.
Potential prey , is potential prey....

Had a small dog out in the dark about get "it" by a cat holding it's ground that must have been unseen and upwind one time.
I hissed just about too late.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Yea he is a little 20 lb westie. Prob just the right size


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There isn't an Owl or Eagle in MI that can carry a 20# dog away. But they might be able to kill a dog that size.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

https://www.jsonline.com/videos/new...kills-deer-fawn-northern-wisconsin/104756114/


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I highly doubt an owl could carry him away but if he got a couple claws in the back it would be bad news. Ive seen eagles carry some damn big fish away tho


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> There isn't an Owl or Eagle in MI that can carry a 20# dog away. But they might be able to kill a dog that size.


 I agree. No way an owl is messing with that dog. He probably did swoop down, but thought better at the end. A 20lb dog would destroy an owl. 

A big eagle could probably do some damage, but I think it would also decide against it. Not worth the risk of injury to them. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

eye-sore said:


> Let the dog out last night and as soon as he hopped off deck an owl i assume swooped down and almost snatched him


I had an couple of owls swoop down and hit me in the head while coming out the dear blind at night. They are aggressive. No damage done, just interesting.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Wallywarrior said:


> I agree. No way an owl is messing with that dog. He probably did swoop down, but thought better at the end. A 20lb dog would destroy an owl.
> 
> A big eagle could probably do some damage, but I think it would also decide against it. Not worth the risk of injury to them. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Owls kill for a living and the dog was lucky eye-sore was watching.

I almost lost a puppy to a red tailed hawk once. I cae up with the same solution. He was on a long lead after that for awhile.

Lucky dog indeed.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I have heard him in my pines 5 or 6 nights since the incident but am yet to actually see it since . I have a bunch of rabbits and squirrel so i doubt it will be leaving. I had a guy tell me to put a big plastic snake on my deck or roof in the back and it will keep owls away.he said it works on boats to keep seagulls away too.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

You might try a crow call.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Nostromo said:


> Owls kill for a living and the dog was lucky eye-sore was watching.
> 
> I almost lost a puppy to a red tailed hawk once. I cae up with the same solution. He was on a long lead after that for awhile.
> 
> Lucky dog indeed.


A 20lb dog? No way it’s killing it. Show me evidence of an owl killing a 20lb dog. It just isn’t happening. I’ve handled a lot of birds of prey in my life. A big eagle could do the job, but probably would not mess with the battle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Some times the big raptors do tackle more than they can handle. We watched a bald eagle track a full grown cocker from the lake to the office moving from one tree to the next. There's no it could handle Rosie but it was thinking.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

My friend was at a friends house and they had a real little 6week old puppy.They weren’t paying attention and the pup wandered back near the dich.All of sudden a hark flew down and grabbed it.Never saw dog again.He said it was awful hearing his little kids.Now every time they see a big bird they want dad to shoot it.They get mad because he won’t.Doesnt want to go to jail


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

He was back at dark last night. I let the dog out and stood by him to see what owl would do. The owl watched us for a couple min then flew out of the tree. I think he has his eyes on my bird houses/feeders. I found a wad of feathers and two little legs .looked to be a purple finch but couldnt tell for sure.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

eye-sore said:


> He was back at dark last night. I let the dog out and stood by him to see what owl would do. The owl watched us for a couple min then flew out of the tree. I think he has his eyes on my bird houses/feeders. I found a wad of feathers and two little legs .looked to be a purple finch but couldnt tell for sure.


I bet you are right about watching the feeders. No matter how clean you keep the area there are always enough seeds around to attract rodents....and critters that eat rodents


----------

